# Stop the War on Workers (USA)



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Οι ρεπουμπλικάνοι της πολιτείας του Μίσιγκαν κατάργησαν (με τροπολογίες, εν κρυπτώ, σαν απατεώνες -βλ. άρθρο) την υποχρέωση όλων των εργαζομένων να καταβάλουν εισφορές στα συνδικάτα για να προσληφθούν, ακόμα και αν δεν ανήκουν σ' αυτά. (ΝΥΤ)

Δεν κατάλαβα το εξής σημείο:
Attached to the bills were financial appropriations, which make any effort at voter repeal more arduous.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Εννοεί, ίσως, ότι χρειάζονταν τίποτε φουσκωμένα παράβολα για να αναπεμφθεί ο νόμος ή το καταστατικό;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Republicans attempted to make the bill repeal-proof, attaching a $1 million appropriation on the measure for enforcing right to work. According to Michigan law, spending bills can't be put on the ballot for the public to vote on.

Δηλαδή μαζί με το νόμο ψηφίστηκε και κονδύλι για την εφαρμογή του. Τέτοιοι νόμοι, που έχουν και χρηματοδότηση, δεν αντιστρέφονται με δημοψήφισμα.

Απ'τη Βικι:
An appropriation bill or running bill is a legislative motion (bill) which authorizes the government to spend money. It is a bill that sets money aside for specific spending. In most democracies, approval of the legislature is necessary for the government to spend money.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Alles klar, thanks!


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Workers' Paradise Lost
Άρθρο για την πτώση της δύναμης των συνδικάτων στο Μίσιγκαν και γενικότερος πίνακας της εξέλιξης των συνδικάτων στις ΗΠΑ από 1946 έως σήμερα. Σύντομο αλλά με μεδούλι --και θλιβερό. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Κι άλλο άρθρο για το ίδιο λίγο-πολύ θέμα (ΝΥΤ). Στο χαμηλότερο ποσοστό των τελευταίων εκατό ετών το ποσοστό εγγραφής σε συνδικάτα: 11,3%. Το 1916 ήταν 11,2%. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα: 6,6%, με μάξιμουμ 35% τη δεκαετία του '50· στον δημόσιο, 35,9% (δεν δίνει ιστορικό μάξιμουμ). Η Βόρεια Καρολίνα έχει γενικό ποσοστό 2,9%, το χαμηλότερο, και η πολιτεία της Νέας Υόρκης 23,2%, το ψηλότερο.

With workers no longer spending their entire career at one employer and often switching jobs, he [Glenn Spencer, vice president of the Workforce Freedom Initiative of the United States Chamber of Commerce] said workers no longer felt as attracted to unions.
The bureau [of Labor Statistics] said that among full-time workers, union members had median weekly earnings of $943 last year (about $49,000 annually), compared with $742 (about $38,600 annually), for comparable nonunion workers.
Δεν λέει όμως αν τα $943 είναι καθαρά ή μικτά (ως προς τη συνδρομή του εργαζόμενου στο σωματείο). Αν είναι μικτά, τότε η διαφορά από τους άλλους μειώνεται.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Αυτά συνήθως είναι μικτά έσοδα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ως προς τη συνδρομή. Πάντως, το 49Κ είναι πιο κοντά στο μέσο οικογενειακό εισόδημα των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Εννοώ αν από τα $943 πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί η συνδρομή στο συνδικάτο που καταβάλλουν οι ασφαλισμένοι. Αν κάποιος καταβάλλει χ ποσό το χρόνο συνδρομή στο σωματείο του, θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσει από το εβδομαδιαίο ποσό των $943 ένα χ/52 (με 52 εβδομάδες το χρόνο).


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ, οι μέσες εισφορές είναι $163 το χρόνο. Αλλά προφανώς είναι πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ναι.
at a very basic level, right-to-work states have lower unemployment rates and faster job growth, but also lower wages.
A number of readers, however, noted that looking only at hourly or weekly wages fails to account fully for unions’ impact on their members’ paychecks. Dues eat into higher wages, while better benefits provided under union contracts don’t show up in wage data.


----------

